

Learn git one commit at a time - iamwil
http://www.gitready.com/

======
viraptor
I think the "beginner" section needs a lot more work. After reading the top 3
entries assuming beginner's level, I'm left with... wait... remote branch?
tracking? merge? fetch? so how do I do this "commit" you're talking about?
what are you talking about?

If they want to fulfil the goal of the site ("The goal with this site is to
make it usable as a way for beginners to get off the ground using Git [...]"),
they still have a long way to go.

~~~
javert
The best resource for learning Git that I've found is "Understanding Git
Conceptually" [1].

[1] <http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~cduan/technical/git/>

~~~
isleyaardvark
Git for the Lazy really helped clear some things up for me:
<http://spheredev.org/wiki/Git_for_the_lazy>

~~~
javert
I don't really recommend that approach, personally.

First, I disagree with the statement at the top of the page that you can think
of Git as CVS or Subversion "without the cruft." In fact, Git is fundamentally
different.

Second, I think it's important to have a good conceptual understanding of Git.
You can't just learn how to interact with it; you'll get confused and not be
able to use its full power.

Joel on Software directly addresses both of these points in a recent blog post
[1] (which I probably found originally via HN).

[1] <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2010/03/17.html>

------
stevelosh
There's also a similar site for Mercurial users: <http://hgtip.com/>

Disclosure: I made hgtip.

~~~
naish
And _Hg Init_ by Joel Spolsky: <http://hginit.com/index.html>

~~~
Estragon
It was from reading hginit that I really "got" DVCS. I'd used git a bit before
that, but it'd never really clicked before (tried to store everything in one
huge repository, the same mistake Joel describes at the start of hginit.) Now
I'm pretty much committed to mercurial, largely as a result of that tutorial.

------
weaksauce
Interesting resource. Not comprehensive but it looks like a decent resource to
point newcomers to.

I think it would be useful for him to put together a faq for someone
completely new to git and provide some kind of outline of what order to learn
specific things.

